# Electric Boats



## Wakester (Dec 7, 2004)

Maybe I'm not in the right place to ask about RC Boats, but after browsing a little I figured some of you guys can help me out. 

I'd like to get an RC boat to run on the canal behind my house. Run space is not an issue. I wanted something fast right out of the box that wasn't too expensive ($200 or so) and that I could tinker with later on (read: upgrade) if I wanted.

Any comments are appreciated.

P.S. I've owned a few RC cars in years past...many years past. lol


----------



## Wakester (Dec 7, 2004)

There's a lot of good info on the net and I stopped in a local hobby shop where a guy I know works (score) to find out more about electric boats. Sidenote: I somehow made it out of the hobby shop without opening my wallet. It's an extremely risky thing to do - lots of toys to be had, but I made it. 

I'm between spending $130 on a single engine like the Kyosho Sun Sport 600 or,

spending $290 on the Traxxas Villain EX which received great reviews.

Another twin engine (single shaft) electric that looked good for the price is the Megatech Carribbean Cruiser which goes for about $220. 

The problem is that I couldn't find any reveiws on the Megatech or the Kyosho and the guys at the shop aren't experts on boats it seems (cars and trucks rule the RC world apparently).


----------



## baih (Sep 26, 2001)

try the rc car action forums. i think there is a link to get to the boat forums.

also go to www.hobbylobby.com grauenper (spelling?) makes some nice boats.


----------



## Wakester (Dec 7, 2004)

Good site. Thanks, Baih. The Graupner looks good, but I think I'm gonna go with the single engine Kyosho Sun Sport. I think I want a buggy now as well. I'm starting to get the RC itch.


----------

